# examen / BAC blanc



## Ali1984

Hola,

Dans le contexte d'un examen passé, je souhaiterais traduire: "Elyte blanc" dans la phrase suivante:

J'avais obtenu un mauvais score à l'ELYTE blanc à mon arrivée à Euromed (nom de mon école)

Voici comment je l'ai traduit:

Había obtenido un resultado flojo al examen blanco ELYTE en mi llegada en Euromed.

Peut etre dit on plutôt examen en blanco ou autre chose???
Merci de me répondre
 
Ali.


----------



## grandluc

"un examen blanc" se dit _un examen de prueba, _si il s'agit bien de nos examens qui préparent à l'épreuve...


----------



## sikeluna

Y la preposición que has de utilizar es *en* : _había obtenido un resultado flojo en el examen de prueba_


----------



## Mariarayen

Y "a" en:
a mi llegada a Euromed.


----------



## Marcelot

Estoy de acuerdo con todos los compañeros.

Otra idea: ...cuando llegué a Euromed.

No sé si será una locura de alguna flor revolucionada que tengo por ahí, pero me parece que en francés se usan más sustantivos que en español, y que nosotros utilizamos más verbos (pido piedad: quizá sea otro delirio mío, haced como si no hubiese dicho nada).

Saludos de floripondio elegante .


----------



## Marlluna

Lo del examen "flojo" no me suena bien del todo. Prefiero "No había obtenido muy buenos resultados" (¡hasta te valoras más, ¿no?)


----------



## Jacoba

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Qu'est-ce que c'est que le bac blanc? Je pensais que c'était une partie oral des examens du Bac, mais j'ai trouvé cette phrase et je n'arrive pas à la comprendre: "Elle, prof de philosophie, faisait passer l'oral d'un bac blanc". 
Mais, si blanc signifie oral, alors la phrase serait redondante
Merci de vos réponses.


----------



## anselmodr

Le bac blanc, c'est un bac pour de rire, un entraînement avant le bac, pour se mettre dans les conditions d'examen, mais les notes ne compte pas pour l'examen du bac...


----------



## Jacoba

Alors, c'est ça! Merci beaucoup, Anselmodr, de ta réponse.


----------



## anselmodr

Y tú Jacoba ¿cómo lo dirías en español?


----------



## soy-yo

A veces, la nota puede contar en la media "moyenne" del año, como otra nota. Así que no es siempre para "reirse". 

No sé si lo sabías, *Jacoba *: (Permíteme Anselmodr) : Pour de rire = que no vale, que no cuenta


----------



## anselmodr

¡Cómo no lo iba a saber...!

¿y en castellano?
¿Cómo se diría?


----------



## Jacoba

Pues no sé como se diría en castellano, porque la figura, como tal,  no existe. A veces los profesores, para preparar a sus alumnos, les proponen hacer un examen en las mismas condiciones que tendrán el día del examen oficial, y entonces dicen algo así como "vamos a hacer un examen de prueba", o una "simulación de examen", pero no es algo que esté organizado  y que haga todo el mundo. 
Y a la hora de traducir lo de bac blanc creo que pondría algo así como "una prueba preparatoria del examen de Bachillerato", pero no acabo de estar muy convencida. Si a alguien se le ocurre algo mejor, que no dude en decirlo.


----------



## grandluc

Il ne s'agit pas du tout d'un bac "pour rire". Le bac blanc est organisé exactement dans les conditions de l'examen, et doit permettre aux candidats d'apprendre à gérer leur temps, leur stress... etc. Il les oblige à commencer les révisions  Les notes comptent dans la moyenne trimestrielle et elle sont très importantes pour les admissions sur dossier dans certaines écoles.


----------



## anselmodr

C'est vrai, Jacoba, jaurais dû mettre des guillemets: "*pour de rire"*, je voulais juste glisser en français une autre expression un peu enfantine pas si facile á traduire, pour signifier que les notes du bac blanc ne comp*tent* pas (j'en profite pour corriger un faute grossière lors de ma première réponse...)pour l'examen final du bac...


----------



## fabiana godoy di pace

como se traduce "concurs blanc?
gracias
EL contexto es: "chaque trimestre donne lieu a un concours blanc"


----------



## Gévy

Hola Fabiana:

Una oposición de prueba.

Me suena algo raro, creo que lo diría: un examen selectivo de prueba.

Ah, se me ocurre también: simulacro de oposición.

A ver qué opinan los demás amigos,

Gévy

Nota de moderación: Cuida la ortografía: son parte de ella las mayúsculas, no te olvides de ponerlas; y cuida también que el texto que copias esté bien copiado y no le falten letras. Norma 12


----------



## l_DiNgO_l

Yo conservaría tal vez "concurso". 

En las écoles o las prepas se hacen a veces al final de los semestres o de los trimestres (tal vez ese es el caso se tu texto... o no ... y por eso un poquito más de contexto no caería mal). Ya que en las preparatorias uno se prepara (valga la redundancia) a pasar los concursos para las Grandes escuelas. Y el las grandes escuelas, a pasar concursos de administración y cosas por el estilo


"simulacro de concurso", casi como lo que dice Gevy

Nos vemos. 

Espera más respuestas


----------



## Tina.Irun

Aunque para "bac blanc", se opta más por "examen de simulacro"
http://64.233.183.104/search?q=cach...om/kudoz/1934338+bac+blanc&hl=es&ct=clnk&cd=3
para un concurso, he encontrado esta expresión:

"El Centro Cultural Cangallo, tiene la satisfacción de comunicar a la opinión pública en general, el resultado del II Concurso de Simulacro de Examen de Admisión 2007 “FRANCISCO SOLIER GARCIA”.


----------



## planetalingua

En Colombia, el bac blanc es equivalente al simulacro de los cursos de Pre-Icfes para que los aspirantes a pasar el examen del Icfes se preparen para presentarlo. El examen del Icfes es un examen oficial que todos los estudiantes deben presentar al terminar sus estudios de educación media y que se necesitan para ingresar a la educación supérior, de modo que sería el equivalente al bac en Francia.


----------



## Gévy

Hola Planetalingua:

Ya que nos das este dato de tu país, y siempre es muy interesante comparar los sistemas educativos, ¿podrías decirnos a qué corresponden las siglas Icfes?

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## anitamendo

Ya que Planetalingua no está, me tomo el atrevimiento de contestar a tu pregunta Gévy

ICFES significa Instituto Colombiano para el Fomento de la Educación Superior, es un organismo adscrito al Ministerio de Educación que se encarga de realizar esta prueba en todo el país.

Aquí en Colombia entonces un bac blanc es "un simulacro de ICFES"

Saludos a todos!


----------



## tmtz

En México no existe algo así como el Bac Blanc, que yo este enterado, porque generalmente cuando queremos asistir a alguna universidad no es necesario presentar un examen como el Bac, sino un examen de admisión que es indiferente a que carrera quieras entrar, lo que tenemos son los examenes finales o semestrales que abarcan todo lo que se vio en el semestre (es una tortura :S, en especial si el profe esta chiflado ).
Como decía, no se presenta un examen de preparación, se hacen lo que son cursos para tomar el examen, en el que te dan una guía que es muy parecida al examen y en algunos casos si te cuentan el tiempo, tratando de ver que tanto puedes contestar, y así saber en que andas mal.

***


----------

